# Customize LYFT Refferal Code



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Is it possible to request a lyft referral code?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Arturo Diaz said:


> Is it possible to request a lyft referral code?


What do you mean? You want your own unique code or you want a code to sign up with?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

If you're looking to create a custom code, it's actually quite easy. Log into your Lyft account, and then go to this link: https://www.lyft.com/portal/referrals

You can create unique codes right there near the top of the screen. Note that codes created are only good for PASSENGER referrals, not for driver referrals. You have to use your original Lyft code to refer new drivers to the service..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Interesting.. Didn't know I could do that. 

How about UBERSUCKS for a referral code .. Lol


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

probably taken


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

how about gooberuberboober


----------

